# Part 2 of Indi going to America.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Indi has been touring around with Deb's flock in America. Indi's friends have been showing him around and he is sure loving his holiday. Here are some more places that my special little guy has been to. Please enjoy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Looks like Indi and my bunch have been having a great time! 
No wonder they've all been so excited when they've come back from their outings. *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

This is soo cute!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Surprise visit.*

Hear is another photo i have been working on a surprise visit to the President.

Indi and his friends got invited to see the President.


----------



## riotfox (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha love the photos! Those must be some important birds to get to visit the president lol .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*American Art Gallery.*

Indi and his friends also visited the American Art Gallery. Wow my boy is having the time of his life. Deb's guys are sure giving Indi a good holiday and are very good to him.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They all look so dashing with their little hats on.... you can just see the wonderful time they are having...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Bro. My little guy is having a wonderful time and he even calls me on his mobile phone to let me know that he is alright. I sure hope he comes home soon. I miss him.. He is having a good time in America.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lyn those pictures are absolutely fantastic, those cute little guys are famous! they sure do get around I hope Indi comes home soon so he can get some well earned rest:budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Lyn those pictures are absolutely fantastic, those cute little guys are famous! they sure do get around I hope Indi comes home soon so he can get some well earned rest:budgie:


he he. Thanks Cathy. I think that my little guy will be coming home very soon. I think that peachy is coming back go Australia for a holiday with Indi.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

I am so glad Indi is having fun traveling with friends.

He looks handsome as ever :hug:

Love you Indi.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Juhi said:


> I am so glad Indi is having fun traveling with friends.
> 
> He looks handsome as ever :hug:
> 
> Love you Indi.


Thank you Juhi Indi loves you to. He is having a great holiday he will be home soon.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

You're so talented!! I really enjoyed them all!  Deb's flock and Indi are having a great time there!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> You're so talented!! I really enjoyed them all!  Deb's flock and Indi are having a great time there!


Thank you Despina Indi will be coming home soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Nice additions to Indi's visit, Lyn. I particularly like the one in the art gallery. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Nice additions to Indi's visit, Lyn. I particularly like the one in the art gallery. *


Thanks Deb. If you want the photo of the are gallery ill put it in my photobucket and share it with you if you want it at anytime i just googled it. Thank you for coming back and having a look..


----------

